# ""

## SERGO20010

?     ?   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> 

      ,  .

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------

...  ,    ...    :)

----------


## kmatren

. )
          ,    ,     )

----------


## Lasto4ka



----------


## tayatlas

?     !   ! 
       ,  .....    ,  .....     ,   .

----------


## Scald

...

----------


## erazer

> ?     !   ! 
>        ,  .....    ,  .....     ,   .

    -    .     .

----------


## Lera

> ?     !   ! 
>        ,  .....    ,  .....     ,   .

       ))) ,   )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

.

----------


## erazer

> .

    !

----------


## Persy

,       )) ,

----------

,    ,       ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> **

  ...  ,   ... ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

-   ,         ?
-  ,    .

----------


## zhukzhuk

-          )

----------

